# 2017 TOT Count



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*So how many Trick-or-Treaters did you get this year? :eekin: My TOT count was down this year, I'm not sure why. Maybe there aren't as many kids in the neighborhood right now or I've noticed that some neighbors didn't do Halloween they just turned off their lights or Halloween fell on a Tuesday? I had 12 and they came in two groups between 8:30 and 910 PM. Later, after 10:00 PM 4 teens came by, they were in costumes and having fun and I think weren't sure if it was OK. One of the boys told me they just wanted to TOT one last time. I'm fine with teens TOTing, but I want them in costume and having a good time and um not destructive.

So slow night but still fun! :biggrinkin: *


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

45 at the Witch-Hunter's Barn (counting adults). A new record and I'm very pleased. Just have to check for vandalism today (6 rocks through the windows last year).


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

3,1,3,3,2 for a total of 12. Considering I did not decorate (wore myself out doing a party for co-workers) and only had the light on that was not bad.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Our count was up, I think ... a little bit. The weather was great, and it looked like more houses were in the spirit this year. There were more older kids this year, but I'm with you PrettyGhoul ... as long as they're dressed up and enjoying it, I say GOOD! Continue the tradition. Even some parents were dressed up and ToT-ing with their kids. I love seeing that!


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

We live sort of out of the way so our numbers are always low.... total 0f 7.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We had about 100 ToTs as well as several more folks who just stopped to take a look at the decorations. We also had dog visitors - Casey, Jack, Zeke, Jade, Rocky, Patriot, and Deena - who each got a Milk Bone


----------



## bluesdrummer (Sep 8, 2015)

We had about 120 - the count was lower this year due to the World Series, and living in Dodger town! A lot less Dad's accompanying children as well.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I saw a lot less little kids come through this year (maybe we're getting a reputation, or maybe numbers were just down a bit). It was a good year still though - just mostly teens and adults. We had between 200-300 but didn't keep track. I believe we had roughly 40-45 groups go through at between 4-6 people per group.

However, we do get some repeats and since I'm in the thick of it I never get a good count. The line was pretty much the length of our driveway and some people said they waited close to an hour to go through.

We've been doing this for close to 20 years - and several neighbors plan Halloween parties around the event.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

we were up this year- 104 tot. I ended up making more treat bags on the fly. The weather was perfect for here.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

117, which is decent considering it was a school night. The weather was perfect and the moon was nice and spooky.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We lost count. Gave out close to 400 candy bars and had at least another 200-250 go through the haunt. Our TOT hours officially end at 8 and we had a line waiting to go through at 8:30. Busy night but a lot of fun!!


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I had just over 80 TOTs. About the same as last year. Got some compliments on the decorations which is always welcome!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Only had 2. But I had a whole lot stopping to walk the yard, drive by honking or stop for pictures. I was told by several townsfolk that their kids are too scared to walk the yard and knock on the front door.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I counted 200.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

176 this year....


----------



## metrodj (Jun 16, 2013)

We stopped officially counting at 550...


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Lots!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Around 80 this year. Even with rain right up till TOT time.
Lots of positive comments.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

maybe 30 or so. Sadly not many more even though I had an article in my local paper, and an online news story on the batmobile too. Oh well, just must be my neighborhood. 

We still had fun, passed out 25 hotdogs, and hot chocolate and hot cider.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

75 TOT's this year, they came later than usual but a bit of a rush happened around 7-ish.
Weather was good but school nights are limiting. We don't get a Saturday night till 2020! :jol:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

450 Not bad for a Tuesday night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dynoflyer said:


> 75 TOT's this year, they came later than usual but a bit of a rush happened around 7-ish.
> Weather was good but school nights are limiting. We don't get a Saturday night till 2020! :jol:


We always seem to get fewer visitors when Halloween falls on a Saturday, which I attribute to parents having time to throw a party for their kids and kids' friends.

The best part (from my perspective) about a weekday Halloween is that the ToTing gets done earlier (those being school nights) and we can start tear-down earlier - and to put that in perspective, we set up and take down the bulk of the decorations on Halloween itself. If it's a Saturday, the young kids still get done early, but we often get the much older kids showing up late, which delays the start of putting everything away after a looooong day:jol:


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

An anemic 24. 1/3 of last year. Glad we had a party the saturday before, which was very well attended.

With 6.8 billion dollars spent this year on Halloween, ya wonder what everyone was doing.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

19 less than half of last year. Several factors just quit raining before TOT time. Main road is closed and with that they have every road that leads to the section that they say is closed, closed also and a huge pain to get around the way they did the barricades as they are not easy to get through. We have to have the dumbest road crew at least setting things up. Then they can't call you back when you are told by the secretary to leave thsi one guy a message.


----------



## Nevar (Aug 8, 2008)

Here On Long Island NY. Part of My Yard is a walk thru. Got my first @ 4:30 pm, I usually get the kids at around 2pm. Got hammered around 6pm. Ended early this year about 8:30. Total count about 450 or so.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

My count was down since it was a school night. Only 325 or so. I normally top out over 400.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

We topped out at 60, but over the weekend had tons of visitors for the display and light show. We lot a lot of donations for the humane society as well.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I had 69 tot which is very good for me. My neighbor next street over walked over and told me he had 16.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

We had 180 TOTs which is low considering the hours for our town were 4-8 p.m. The weather was sunny. I did have 3 four-legged puppy dogs in costume also. Each got a bag of pupperonis.


----------

